# اعلان هام جدااااااااا



## pola (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*+
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد 
+اميـــــــــــن+
بـــــــــــــــــــأذن المسيح 
هيتم الاتى
ترقبوا الاتى فى مواضيع ساخنة وجميلة ونرجو منك المشاركة 
والاستمرار فى التعليق على كل المواضيع فى المنتدى هنا 
وارجو ان الموضوع يعجبكم 
ويمكن اى عضو يحب ياخد الفكرة لاى منتدى تانى ياخدها علشان كلنا ننال البركة والمحبة وكمان العلم والثقافة! 
اولا 
الموضوع الاول هايكون 
عن المواقع المسيحية وحبة تفصيل عنها وكل واحد عايز يضيف تفصيل عنها يبقى يضيف 

الموضوع التانى عن 
المواقع العلمية وبعض التفاصيل عنها وايضاً كل واحد يقبى حيب بضيف تعلليق او رد يضيف 
والمواقع هاتكون فى en وكمان arabic 

الموضوع التالت عن اجدد البرامج فى عالم الكومبيوتر مع الشرح باللغتين العربى وال en 

الموضوع الرابع عن طلبات البرامج الغير موجودة وعلشان كده نرجو قراءة المواضيع بحرص 

+
وترقبوا المزيد والمزيد وكل ده مش ها يستمر الا بمشاركاتكم وتشجعيكم 

ومش كده وبس المزيد قــــــــــــــــــامدم 
بتشجعيكم انتوا 

ملاحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظة 
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــامة 
كل واحد عنده افكار جهنمية فى الاختراعات او واحد عايز ينفذ اى فكرة فى دماغه وتكون اختراع ممتاز هيلاقى معانا هنا فى المنتدى دعم كبير ليه بأذن المسيح وربنا يدبر 
والكلام ده تحت اشراف بولا 
ونهنئه على اختراعه الممتاز ............والاخرتاع هايجعيبكوا عنوا فقرة فى برنامج الناس و انا
وارجو انكم تتابعوها هو خلال هذا الاسبوع وهذا البرنامج على القناة الاولى الساعة 6 ....
فــــــــــــــــــارجو المتابعة واى حد عندوا فكرة يتفضل ويقول انا عندى لكن مش يقولها وده لاحترام 
خاصية براءة الاختراع وعالفركة هو ممكن يحكى عنه بأختصار وايه وظيفته .... ونسيت اقول ان بولا وطبعا معاه فريق عمل كبيــــــــــــــر 
بيدعموك من كل ناحية (المادية والمناقشة ....) بس فى حاجة لازم انت تدور على الحاجة بنفسكم وممكن تكون فريق وتعملها 
وعالفكرة بعد مايتم بأذن المسيح اختراعك ممكن تساافر اليابان ......وعالفكرة فى واحد سافر 
وسنه 15 سنة وههنتناقش عن اختراعه بعدين مع بولا 
باذن المسيح 
المهم اى واحد عندوا فكرة ومحتاج مصــــــــــــــــــادر هتتدبر 
وعلشان كده هانحط موضوع خاص بطلبات المواقع العلمية وده غير طبعا 
موضوع المواقع العلمية بحيث اللى مش هنا يكون هنا وهكذا 
وعلى كل حال منتظرين ارائكم .........
وشكرا ....سلام المسيح يكون معاكم 
سلام الرب معكم 
منتظرين ارائكم 
+
دعم المسيح لوحده طبعا كفاية بس ربنا قال شاركوا بعضكم 
لذللك ارجو المشاركة ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*أهنئك يا بولا على المجهود الكبير ربنا يعوضك :big29: *


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*طب يا بولا هتتدفعلنا كام*

*هوه صحيح انتا اللى هتتعب وتنزل وتساعد غيرك بكتير*

*بس علشان عاملى عصابه مع هيما *


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*طيب انا مش فاهم حاجه عموما ربنا يوفقك*
*لما تبتدوا اكيد هفهم*


----------



## pola (2 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *أهنئك يا بولا على المجهود الكبير ربنا يعوضك :big29: *


 
شكرا ليك

و ربنا مع الجميع


----------



## pola (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب يا بولا هتتدفعلنا كام*
> 
> *هوه صحيح انتا اللى هتتعب وتنزل وتساعد غيرك بكتير*
> 
> *بس علشان عاملى عصابه مع هيما *


 

اللى تطلبية يا ميرنا

ما فيش حاجة تغلى عليكى

و بعدين عصابة اية اللة بتقولى علية

دة هيما دة راجل جدع


----------



## pola (2 أكتوبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *طيب انا مش فاهم حاجه عموما ربنا يوفقك*
> *لما تبتدوا اكيد هفهم*


 

ايديك معانا علشان نشتغل كلنا


----------



## ميرنا (3 أكتوبر 2006)

pola قال:


> اللى تطلبية يا ميرنا
> 
> ما فيش حاجة تغلى عليكى
> 
> ...


 
*لا ظلمتكم بصراحه*


----------



## pola (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ايوة ظلمتينى

خدى بالك المرة الجاية


----------



## ميرنا (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا على المفترى والظالم واللى يجى عليا*


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

فى ايه يا جماعة

مين الظالم و مين المظلوم


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا بولا


----------

